# Automatic flow issue with La Marccco Linea - please help



## Yaman (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi there

Hope all is well ,

apologies for the rushed message , we are a small independent coffee house and have manage to fixed all bits with our espresso machine until today !

not sure how it happened , but our configuration for the volumetric espresso shots no longer function's , if pressed , it will flow until pressed again .

this could be an easy fix but i could not manage to find a manual to re program it correctly.

the machine in question is a La Marzocco Linea classic with three groups i think built 2004 ,

any help would be greatly appreciated .

we are in London ( near kings cross station )

Many thanks

Yaman


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try emailing Marzocco UK for a copy of the operating manual.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you tried reprogramming the errant button?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Hold down the right button on keypad (red swirl) until the green light above it flashes.

Then press the button you want to program, this will start the shot.

Press it again to stop it.

Note: if you do this on the left keypad, the machine will automatically transfer the settings to the other groups


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the operating and technical manuals can be found here

my guess is the flowmeter needs cleaning/exchange


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Hard water scale buildup in the heat exchanger circuits will cause the flowmeters to become erratic, resulting in shots being + or -.

A good espresso engineer will descale the HX circuits quite easily....and fit a new water softener cartridge if necessary.


----------



## Yaman (Oct 30, 2017)

amazing thank you all for the your replies , I shall give it a go and come back to you guys with Feed back


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

*NB* You are in London where the water is very hard.

If the Linea is not fitted with a good water softener system, then you will always have flow problems due to scale buildup.


----------

